# Touch-Handys



## freak_007 (1. Mrz 2011)

Liebes Forum,
Wäre es möglich mit der WTK-Toolbar für Touch-Handys zu entwickeln
Danke schon für eure antworten


----------



## Noctarius (2. Mrz 2011)

Du solltest vielleicht wenigstens halbwegs erklären welches Handy oder wenigstens welche Architektur (IPhone, Android, J2ME) und auch welches WTK du nutzen willst.


----------



## freak_007 (2. Mrz 2011)

Auf basis von J2ME soll es arbeiten. Deswegen wtk-toolbar weil ich linux verwende


----------



## Noctarius (2. Mrz 2011)

J2ME hat doch nichts mit Linux zu tun? Oo


----------



## freak_007 (2. Mrz 2011)

ich meine dass, ich auf linux entwickeln möchte


----------



## Noctarius (2. Mrz 2011)

Unter Linux für Handys? Welche Handy-Plattform denn? Werde doch mal ein wenig genauer. Bisher kann man auf deine Frage weder Ja noch Nein sagen.


----------



## freak_007 (3. Mrz 2011)

handy ist samsung (kein android) alle programme laufen auf J2ME


----------



## ice-breaker (3. Mrz 2011)

Es gibt eine Touch-API in J2ME, bzw. einem JSR als Erweiterung, wenn dein Samsung das kann, kannst du es entwickeln.


----------



## theodosis (4. Mrz 2011)

In deiner Canvas (oder GameCanvas) Klasse, implementiere die Methoden

pointerPressed( x, y )
pointerReleased(x, y)

und wenn das Geraet, wo die Anwendung laufen soll ist ein Touch-phone, dann Du wirst sehen was du dadrin in diesen Methoden hast. 

Wenn Du die Ergebnisse zuerst auf den Emulator testen willst, dann wuerde Ich dir den Emulator von LG empfehlen und mit der Konfiguration eines Touch-phones aufrufen. Ich benuetze das Model LG KP500

C:\LGMobile\JavaME_SDK_15\bin\emulator.exe -Xdevice:KP500 -Xdescriptor <PATH WO DAS jad LIEGT>\ deineAnwendung.jad

... leider fuer dich, alles dies laeuft under Windows


----------

